# Key Post: Building a house- Clare CoCo



## macca123 (27 Oct 2004)

Can anyone help- We are going to build a house( have full planning) and now have the forms to connect to the mains water, and have a road opening form. 

The people in the county council tell me that only a contractor with "public liability insurance with indemnifies clare coco for up to 6.35m euro" can be used to open the road. And they told me me there are very few of these contractors. 

We are hoping to do a self build and can't start until these forms are submitted back to the council. We did not want to go down the contractor route(keeping costs low), and have a digger man already lined up to start the site clearance (with insurance but not to this level.)

So any one build a house in Clare CoCo, and how did ye get around the road opening issue? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## w0dgah (27 Oct 2004)

*Not being picky but .....*

are you sure the pipe is on the far side of the road ?


----------



## macca123 (27 Oct 2004)

*Re: Building a house- Clare CoCo*

It's on the same side, but just to make sure, i've submitted a request to the Roads section, and am awaiting their call back. Keep you posted.


----------



## macca123 (29 Oct 2004)

*Re: Building a house- Clare CoCo*

Well just an update for anyone who's building (and a novice like me) 

When connecting to the Councils mains water system, we have to get a contractor to open the ditch for us. That contractor has to have public liability insurance up to 6.35million. The contractor applies for the license to open the road. There's no way around it unfortunately

This might a some of ye a few phones/days waiting for responses etc.


----------

